
Why Most ‘Free CRM’ Aren’t Really Free, How We Made CRM That Really Is Free - JackPoach
https://medium.com/@did_78238/why-most-free-crm-aren-t-really-free-how-we-made-bitrix24-really-free-and-what-this-gave-us-ab3a3a8949f4#.wrxczgwpp
======
AlinaSH
I don't really think CRM can be totally free. Especially in the age of
different marketing platforms. But you always can look for a cheaper solution.

[https://userengage.io/en-us/](https://userengage.io/en-us/)

